# Bram Frank - Black Belt Hall of Fame Winner



## Dan Anderson (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi All,

Remy Presas student and founder of CSSD/SC (Common Sense Self Defense/ Street Combat) was named this years Black Belt magazine 2007 Weapon's Instructor of the Year.

He is the second Modern Arnis practitioner to be named as such, the first being the founder of Modern Arnis, Remy A. Presas, in 1992.

Congratulations, Bram!!!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2007)

Outstanding! 

I had the good fortune to meet Mr. Frank at the Sticks and Steel seminar in Middletown, CT.  The man is amazingly knowledgeable and incredible to train with.  If anyone ever has a chance to meet him and train with him...I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the article in front of me as I type. 

I too, had the chance to meet him.  Certainly a wealth of knowledge IMHO, and although it was a short seminar, I walked away with quite a bit.  

Anyone who has the chance to attend one of his seminars, it would be well worth it.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 19, 2007)

Awsome!!! He definetly deserves this award and recognition!! Glad to see this go to someone in FMA!!! Brad


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2007)

That's great! I'll look for the issue.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 21, 2007)

MJS said:


> I have the article in front of me as I type.
> 
> I too, had the chance to meet him. Certainly a wealth of knowledge IMHO, and although it was a short seminar, I walked away with quite a bit.
> 
> Anyone who has the chance to attend one of his seminars, it would be well worth it.


 
I haven't had the chance to meet or train with Master Frank, however, i have trained under a couple of his senior students in the NYC area a couple times and that was very impressive.  If the students accurately eflect thier teacher then the chance to work with the teacher is definately something to look forward to in the future.

Thanks Mr. Anderson for your initial post and thanks as well to MJS for verifying the value of working with Master Frank.  I'm looking forward to that time in the near future.

Sincerely,

Morgan


----------

